# Lantern Slide Bomber -- Caproni



## GrizBArizona (Aug 6, 2022)

I bought these old glass plate lantern slides that originated from SW Ohio, USA on Ebay 20+ years ago.

I have been unable to identify this wreck. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

The wreck appears to be a Caproni Ca. 4 triplane bomber. Determined by the twin, narrow, covered tail-booms and rudder configuration. Also, the sets of main gears which appear to have 8 wheels total??

The biplane Caproni would not have had the 4 "dualies" but a nose wheel…

The aircraft has no markings. Not on the top of the wings or on the empennages. 

This is the best scan I can do off of glass, lantern slides.. (also the reason I had ordered the CA.3 report on a previous post which does not match).


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2022)

I think you are correct, but the only thing throwing me off are the "braces" on the engine in pic 4. I cannot find them in any pics of the Ca4


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)

Judging by all details seen in the shots it was the Caproni Ca.4. So I agree.



vikingBerserker said:


> I think you are correct, but the only thing throwing me off are the "braces" on the engine in pic 4. I cannot find them in any pics of the Ca4



These "braces" were for the back engine nacelle support. It can be noticed in the enlarged pics below ...

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)

GrizBArizona said:


> The aircraft has no markings. Not on the top of the wings or on the empennages.



Actually it had. The three colour stripes on the rudder can be noticed. It indicates the plane was mede by Italy. Because it was sent to the USA there were neither the Italian nor the USA markings on the wings.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 6, 2022)

That explains why the engine was facing backwards. Nicely done!

Reactions: Friendly Friendly:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 6, 2022)

I was gonna say Caproni Ca. 36


----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2022)

Ca.36 didn't have the kind of landing gear. In the pics above the double four-wheel sets can be seen. Additionally the Ca.36 was a biplane while the one in the images was the tri-plane with no doubt. What is more, being the bi-plane, the Ca36 didn't have the additional strut support for the rear engine nacelle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

